# Minimizing a crack on the iPhone screen



## bball2 (Nov 16, 2006)

Does anyone have any tips on minimizing the appearance of cracks on the iPhone screen? Theres a 2 inch hairline crack that goes halfway down the iPhone screen, really bugging me. It doesn't effect the touch screen functionality at all, and it isn't all that noticeable looking straight on, but definitely there when you look at it from an angle.

Anyone have any tips of minimizing its appearance? I know brasso works realy well on the iPods, so I was planning to give that a shot later today.


----------



## jackyk (Jun 22, 2005)

oo, sorry, not sure. but how did you crack the screen?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

If the crack is on the actual LCD, then brasso won't do anything. If it's a crack in the glass, then brasso may leak in and damage it, or leave a fluid residue underneath the glass. Brasso works on the iPods because it's not glass - it's plastic.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah, you're pretty much screwed. You can't fix a crack, you can only replace the glass, and from the video guide I watched, it's not an easy process.

The only thing I would suggest is to order the Power Support Crystal Film and see if that minimizes the appearance, and might help hold it together, in case there's slight flexing in it, possibly making the cracks worse.

I know I'm almost paranoid with cracking my screen. It may be glass, but it's _thin_ and cracks a lot easier than people think. I almost always take mine out of my pocket when I sit down, unless I'm wearing pants with somewhat loose pockets... otherwise, I have a feeling just a bit too much pressure the wrong way and CRACK!


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

You may want to try Apple Auto Glass. If they can repair chips in a car windshield, then they might be able to fix a cracked iPhone screen


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

HowEver said:


> http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iphone-apple-tv/53325-ipod-scuff-removal.html
> 
> I keep a reference to this thread ^ just in case; fortunately, I've never needed it.
> 
> It may not be enough to repair a crack but trying the plastic filler Meguiars PLASTX seems like it would be a good start.


Wow, yeah man I don't think that's good advice. The iPhone's screen is made of glass. Products intended for plastic aren't going to work, and in this case might even cause more damage by leaking through to the LCD, or at least to the multi-touch layer.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Thinking some more, you are probably SOL. Your best bet is most likely the crystal screen cover like someone mentioned. Plastic resins are probably not a wise idea. It could even leave a hazy seam..You could also do a screen replacement but that is expensive... Anyway you took one for the team on this since it has made me and Im sure others much more careful now... Didn't realize the glass is so fragile.. Should be made of bulletproof glass!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------

